# tattoo's and jewelry? allowed or not?



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

As long as it does not affect safety or productivity, I could care less.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

1/3 of the people in my generation have a tattoo or a piercing that's not in their ears. It's becoming a much more acceptable part of society, and any firm that wants to stay competitive in the future should probably loosen their standards a bit to accept it.

However, I personally would not hire someone with tattoos above their neck just because I think it demonstrates poor judgment and/or impulse control. 

-John


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

farlsincharge said:


> As long as it does not affect safety or productivity, I could care less.


Any and all jewelry affects you safety, including watches and belt buckles.

Tattoos are a personal choice that may or may not affect your career as you change jobs and move up the ladder.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

Personally I think any tattoo except for facial tattoo's are fine in this industry, I personally have the chevy bowtie on my right forearm and it's one of the first things you'll see when I shake your hand.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't wear my wedding ring because I think that having a pretty good conductor fastened with moisture to my nerves is a bad idea. I don't think electricians should wear jewelry.

And tattoos? I dunno. Residential customers might care more about image than quality work, but I think most commercial/industrial jobs, it might even be a good thing, depending on how cool it is.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

local5wireslayer said:


> Should visible tattoos and piercings be accepted in the workplace yet?


If you had any facial tattoos, I wouldn't hire you.
If you had any offensive visible tattoos, I wouldn't hire you.
If you had any facial piercings, I wouldn't hire you.

I wouldn't hire anyone that looks like a prisoner.
The only piercings I would allow would be post earrings. No pirates.

This may seem harsh, but you have to be look professional and presentable to the customers.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

tkb said:


> If you had any facial tattoos, I wouldn't hire you.
> If you had any offensive visible tattoos, I wouldn't hire you.
> If you had any facial piercings, I wouldn't hire you.
> 
> ...


 same here:thumbsup:


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> same here:thumbsup:


Watch for the spider web tattoo on the elbow, basically represents a jail bird A.K.A loser....I'd bypass tat boy.:ban:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Jewelry is simply a safety issue I have my wedding ring scored at the jewelers so it will break away before removing my finger. We allow only wedding rings all other jewelry must be removed or concealed under your clothing. No visable tatoos. We also background check and drug test.


----------



## PatriotSystems (Mar 4, 2011)

dowmace said:


> Personally I think any tattoo except for facial tattoo's are fine in this industry, I personally have the chevy bowtie on my right forearm and it's one of the first things you'll see when I shake your hand.


Same here, Ive got large visible tattoos on both of my forearms. It was a small issue when i worked for a previous employer, i had one when i was hired and got the other while employed. Didnt get fired over it but the ops manager wasnt very happy. 

I never wear long sleeves and refused to wear them when asked by my previous employer. More times than not i recieved compliments from customers on my tattoos. 

Now with my own gig i still recieve compliments from most people i come in contact with.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

You might be a ******* if:






dowmace said:


> have the chevy bowtie on my right forearm and it's one of the first things you'll see when I shake your hand.





Mr Rewire said:


> and drug test.


 

I'm good at those


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> Jewelry is simply a safety issue I have my wedding ring scored at the jewelers so it will break away before removing my finger. We allow only wedding rings all other jewelry must be removed or concealed under your clothing. No visable tatoos. We also background check and drug test.


If they can not come to work and look professinal then they can stay home.


----------



## local5wireslayer (Feb 24, 2011)

I personally think facial piercings and tattoos should not be. But tattoos like full sleeves (as long as its not offensive) should not be an issue. Its 2011 for petes sake!!!!


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

local5wireslayer said:


> I personally think facial piercings and tattoos should not be. But tattoos like full sleeves (as long as its not offensive) should not be an issue. Its 2011 for petes sake!!!!


I don't think full sleeve tatoos and that bad, but not offensive ones.

Personally, I don't have any tatoos or piercings.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

local5wireslayer said:


> I personally think facial piercings and tattoos should not be. But tattoos like full sleeves (as long as its not offensive) should not be an issue. Its 2011 for petes sake!!!!



I dont mind that if you want tatoo sleaves i don't care..:thumbsup:


----------



## local5wireslayer (Feb 24, 2011)

Im covered in tattoos. Only ear piercings but their rubber not metal. I really never had a problem until now haha


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

local5wireslayer said:


> Im covered in tattoos. Only ear piercings but their rubber not metal. I really never had a problem until now haha


 Are the the big robber holes in your ear lobes those are funny to look at..:laughing:


----------



## local5wireslayer (Feb 24, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Are the the big robber holes in your ear lobes those are funny to look at..:laughing:


Haha yes actually... there not that big tho


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Alot depends on what you will be doing as a service company I am asking people to let a total stranger into their homes and yes appearance is an issue with most people .
When you ring that doorbell you become the "face" of my company and how people see you in that first meeting will set the tone for how they view my company.I want my customers to feel comfortable the moment they open the door with service their simply is not enough time to "get to know" the guy doing the work so the impression they get will be the one they have when they look to have an electrician come to their home.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

local5wireslayer said:


> Haha yes actually... there not that big tho


Do you hang padlocks from them? :thumbup:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You might be a ******* if:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We random check just to make sure no dopehead slips in on us I have no use for druggies.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

local5wireslayer said:


> Haha yes actually... there not that big tho


I have got to tell you that is the funnest thing,,When one of the Electricians that worked for me had his son come in and work with us at the start of the summer normal ears,,

one monday morning they came in and we started working at first i saw the kids ears but it did not really click till when we stoped for coffee and his father was looking at him and all of a sudden WTF is wrong with your ears. so the kid told him well that did not go over good between the two...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

brian john said:


> Any and all jewelry affects you safety, including watches and belt buckles.


I agree, number one reason I don't wear a belt or a watch. The only downside to that is I can never tell when it's break or lunch time and my pants tend to fall down from my pockets being over capacity with every tool you can think of. It's the main reason why I wear print boxers, much more entertaining to look at than plaid. 

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

I'm kidding of course. I don't wear a watch though, I have my cell glued to my hand throughout the day so I never am without the time. :laughing::laughing:

Honestly, I don't mind tattoos as long as you don't look like you've done hard time or anything offensive is not visible. I'm not an ink guy myself and I don't find them to be an interesting conversation piece.

Jewelry on the other hand, I'll take no part in it. If and when I get married there will be no ring attached to my finger and she better understand that to some degree.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> Jewelry is simply a safety issue I have my wedding ring scored at the jewelers so it will break away before removing my finger. We allow only wedding rings all other jewelry must be removed or concealed under your clothing. No visable tatoos. We also background check and drug test.


Still an issue, it is not wise to wear jewelry. In the event of an arc flash jewelry can result in excessive heat being maintained at the location of the jewelry.

How hard is it to just take it off? If the ring is the saving point in a marriage, get divorced.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I am not in favor of any tattoos, but it is your choice. Put them where it might be seen as questionable by a customer and bye bye.

Common sense and good taste.

And no matter how cool, good looking or neat the tattoo is now, it will look like a turd on a log sooner or latter.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i have lots of tattoos and will get more. i dont have an issue with them as long as they are not offensive too anyone. i do agree that its a good idea to wear long sleeved shirts when the situation requires it. an old lady might not like seeing a big tattooed guy in her house when she does not even know him.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

tkb said:


> I don't think full sleeve tatoos and that bad, but not offensive ones.
> 
> Personally, I don't have any tatoos or piercings.


I don't either.. I still have not found a use for any of that stuff on my body..

Also things that are permanent scare me.. .. I like the freedom of changing my mind when I feel like it.. 

Now the morons are getting their ears sliced open to look like "elf ears".. :no:

Just another reason to find yourself unemployable..


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> Just another reason to find yourself unemployable..


Not if you get your kicks and thrills by working at the mall during Christmas. :laughing:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

thegoldenboy said:


> Not if you get your kicks and thrills by working at the mall during Christmas. :laughing:


or be the biggest fan at the local world of warcraft convention


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

thegoldenboy said:


> Not if you get your kicks and thrills by working at the mall during Christmas. :laughing:


:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

tkb said:


> If you had any facial tattoos, I wouldn't hire you.
> If you had any offensive visible tattoos, I wouldn't hire you.
> If you had any facial piercings, I wouldn't hire you.
> 
> ...


 So the swastika on my forehead and the bone in my nose is going to be a problem? :laughing:

I could care less about tatts, I have quite a few. But the no jewelry thing should be a given, especially rings.


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

Personally I think no tattoo above the neck and on the hands, I have tattoos so I'm not being biased, i have not thought about the piercings yet...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Englishsparky said:


> Personally I think no tattoo above the neck and on the hands, I have tattoos so I'm not being biased, i have not thought about the piercings yet...



Ya don't do that.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Englishsparky said:


> Personally I think no tattoo above the neck and on the hands, I have tattoos so I'm not being biased, i have not thought about the piercings yet...


I have never met an working class Englishman without a tattoo.


----------



## Fate (Feb 21, 2011)

How about hair? I'm not a buzzcut type of guy. My hair gets a little below my ears before I get it shortened. Would one of you guys not hire someone with medium length hair?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

PatriotSystems said:


> I never wear long sleeves and refused to wear them when asked by my previous employer. More times than not i recieved compliments from customers on my tattoos.
> 
> Now with my own gig i still recieve compliments from most people i come in contact with.


They're just trying to be friendly so you don't murder them. :laughing:


----------



## mrmike (Dec 10, 2010)

Why Can't people just accept their bodies like they are? I just don't see the purpose of trying to attract attention to yourself........... It is not cool either------- but a far as work goes- It should not reflect on someone unless it is above the shoulders.............tattoo or far out jewelry............


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If a guy is a business owner, his decisions should rightly be based on their potential effect on the bottom line. It matters little about what I think about tats or piercings, but it matters very much what a customer thinks (or even _MIGHT_ think) about them. Very darned few people are going to be offended by a well groomed man, but there's a larger group (more than a few, I dare say) that will be put off by a guy with visible tats and piercings. Because of that, you're not working for me.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Fate said:


> How about hair? I'm not a buzzcut type of guy. My hair gets a little below my ears before I get it shortened. Would one of you guys not hire someone with medium length hair?


No problem.
I used to work with a guy tha had hair half way down his back.
He keept it coiled up under his hardhat.
I didn't know he had long hair for about 4 month.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Hair length isn't a huge deal for me, as long as it's neatly groomed. There's medium length and messy (like you're really overdue for a haircut) and there's medium length hair that's styled that way and looks neat. As long as it's neat, personally, I don't really care much. I will, however, say that hippie-length hair is totally unacceptable except on a construction job. Pretty much anything is passable on a construction job, though, unless you're a foreman level person who has frequent customer contact or goes to meetings.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

As far as tattoos and permanent modifications it makes me doubt there decision making abilities. When my girls were younger one of my daughters wanted green hair, I said fine, it is not forever. 
On the lighter side here is some tattoos with permanent spelling errors, no hitting the edit button to fix'em.
http://www.oddee.com/item_96504.aspx


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

I have longer hair and half sleeve tats on both arms and usually need a shave but out of the 12 jmen working out of the shop I get the most compliments, requests for that hippie guys with tats when customers call back and I have managed to gain the shop the work of 3 new GC's. I think I could where a bucket on my head and be naked and I would still have a job. 

AS far jewelry the owner of our company has a large burn scare and his wrist from a metal watch becoming energized while working. We have a no jewelry policy. 

I think if judge a potential employee by looks only you are a fool and belong back in Hitlers day. If the potential employee is a super stud then I think some exceptions can be made.


----------



## Ellismate (Apr 8, 2011)

I think it's becoming more acceptable, tattoos and long hair, I don't mind ear rings either. 
Honestly, if the guys are personable and professional it shouldn't be a problem. 
The ONLY unacceptable things for me is when someone smells like old booze and cigarettes!

If your job is to go into people's homes and businesses then cleanliness is priority, its a deal maker/breaker.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

tates1882 said:


> ...I think if judge a potential employee by looks only you are a fool and belong back in Hitlers day. If the potential employee is a super stud then I think some exceptions can be made.


 While I hear what you're saying, and agree with it to an extent, I think it's naive to expect people not take appearance into account.

A huge part of first impressions is based on appearance. Especially if your business is customer-oriented it would not be in your benefit to have guys who's appearance is far outside of social norms. Customers will judge you negatively because of that. It might not be right, but it will happen.

-John


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

So from I've read about 1/2 the people posting would not hire or allow a person with Tattos. 
I guess the government should fire about 1/2 the military then :tank:

I mean they have , and I quote " Poor Judgement" , "Poor Impulse Control"
"Would not be hired" and we should " Doubt their decision making abilities" and just generally are unworthy and untrustable. 

 Hummmm can we say " stereo typing "


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

tates1882 said:


> I think if judge a potential employee by looks only you are a fool and belong back in Hitlers day. If the potential employee is a super stud then I think some exceptions can be made.


It is called having an edge and in today's market you need an edge. An employer will not know off hand if you are the one. But dressing like a hick, hair like a hippie and tattoos like a jailed gang member, will put even the best at the back of the pack.

Like it or not people judge you on how you (not necessarily tates) look or dress. If you say that does not bother you are full of it. Other wise why do you dress like every other hick, hippie, or jailed gang member. Because you want to be cool like them.

To not judge you is being a fool. I am in business to make money, if just one customer is bothered by you appearance, I stand to lose money.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

manchestersparky said:


> ...I guess the government should fire about 1/2 the military then.


 I don't know about other branches, but the Marine Corps is stricter about tattoos than most employers would be.


> ...I mean they have , and I quote " Poor Judgement" , "Poor Impulse Control"


 I'm the one who said that. Did you read the whole thing? I said I would question the judgment and impulse control of someone who got tattoos on their face. Not tattoos in general. Facial tattoos are not an accepted part of main-stream society, yet. That's a fact of life.


> Hummmm can we say " stereo typing "


 Yes, and I absolutely admit it is stereotyping. But read my reply to _tates1882_: People operate based on stereotypes and prejudices. Pretending that doesn't happen is ridiculous. You can make your appearance into whatever you want, but people need to understand that there can be negative consequences to that. You choose to accept those when you choose to change your appearance beyond cultural norms.

-John


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

The one issue with women getting tattoos is, men wearing the same style shoe, boots for years. Women on the other hand change styles every few months. 

Why a woman wants to be stuck with a tattoo on her leg of a heart with a sword sticking through it with a snake coiled around it at age 18, seems a serious lack of judgement.

The one I saw ran from her knee to her ankle.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Big John said:


> While I hear what you're saying, and agree with it to an extent, I think it's naive to expect people not take appearance into account.
> 
> A huge part of first impressions is based on appearance. Especially if your business is customer-oriented it would not be in your benefit to have guys who's appearance is far outside of social norms. Customers will judge you negatively because of that. It might not be right, but it will happen.
> 
> -John


I'm not saying you can't require a nice neat groomed appearance or ask that the tats be kept covered if they are offensive. I was speaking in reference to people saying they would never hire someone because of their looks alone.



brian john said:


> It is called having an edge and in today's market you need an edge. An employer will not know off hand if you are the one. But dressing like a hick, hair like a hippie and tattoos like a jailed gang member, will put even the best at the back of the pack.
> 
> Like it or not people judge you on how you (not necessarily tates) look or dress. If you say that does not bother you are full of it. Other wise why do you dress like every other hick, hippie, or jailed gang member. Because you want to be cool like them.
> 
> To not judge you is being a fool. I am in business to make money, if just one customer is bothered by you appearance, I stand to lose money.


You are right, If you were just starting out then I could see appearance being crucial. If you are established you should gain work off a great reputation and word of mouth. The shop I work for rarely chases work and we are busy and have been busy for years now.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

Like said above I have a very very visible tattoo, I like to think it's tasteful and of course it's only offensive to ford and dodge fans but I've yet to receive any real negative feedback from it. But I can easily cover it with a nice long sleeve shirt and nobody would ever know it was there. I can't comprehend how someone would get a tattoo that is not coverable.


----------



## vickieB (Feb 21, 2011)

B4T said:


> I don't either.. I still have not found a use for any of that stuff on my body..
> 
> Also things that are permanent scare me.. .. I like the freedom of changing my mind when I feel like it..
> 
> ...


Did not know this and that is so stupid..dumb people


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Hair length isn't a huge deal for me, as long as it's neatly groomed. There's medium length and messy (like you're really overdue for a haircut) and there's medium length hair that's styled that way and looks neat. As long as it's neat, personally, I don't really care much. I will, however, say that hippie-length hair is totally unacceptable except on a construction job. Pretty much anything is passable on a construction job, though, unless you're a foreman level person who has frequent customer contact or goes to meetings.


 Back in my younger days when long hair was the style I worked a job were a guy got his hair caught in a drill bit he ended up with a nice bald spot.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I myself remain clean cut, chains under shirt, diamond stud earring only. Need to fit the image of something i'm not.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> So from I've read about 1/2 the people posting would not hire or allow a person with Tattos.
> I guess the government should fire about 1/2 the military then :tank:
> 
> I mean they have , and I quote " Poor Judgement" , "Poor Impulse Control"
> ...


You betcha. People absolutely stereotype, which is one reason to think long and hard before hiring a person who fits this stereotype to work for you. Others will judge you based on his appearance.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

the military is a pain in the ass when it comes to tattoos when you try to sign up. they asked what each tattoo ment to me and why i got it and they wanted me to get a psyche evaluation at the meps station because of the amount i had


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

You may call it stereotyping but I work call it "observational analysis"


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

My son worked a summer at an amusement park. Here are their guidelines. They hire about 4000 college age kids every summer and don't really have a problem getting kids that meet their standards.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I've got 0 gauge tube plugs in my ears. They're simple and clean looking (surgical steel), my employer doesn't have an issue with them. I've also got a small tattoo on each of my inner wrists (a little spiral thingie). I've got a few other tattoos but they're hidden.

When I first started I had long metalhead hair (not a mullet :no and my boss brought me into his office one day and said that he's fine with the long hair, but there might be some jobs that I wouldn't be able to work on with it.

Went in that weekend and got it hacked off. Good thing too, because now it's all starting to fall out 

Definitely don't want to be rocking a skullet. Then I'd look like this guy.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Mr Rewire said:


> Back in my younger days when long hair was the style I worked a job were a guy got his hair caught in a drill bit he ended up with a nice bald spot.


 I saw a guy do that with his beard. It was one of those old metal case drills that weighed as much as a young boy and twist your arm off. 
Took a patch about the size of a half dollar. Still to this day I don't know what he said but I think it was a new language.:laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> I saw a guy do that with his beard. It was one of those old metal case drills that weighed as much as a young boy and twist your arm off.
> Took a patch about the size of a half dollar. Still to this day I don't know what he said but I think it was a new language.:laughing:


 
I worked at a company a guy took out a patch of hair the size of my palm. He was crying not from pain but how it would affect his night time gigs in a rock band.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

erics37 said:


> I've got 0 gauge tube plugs in my ears. They're simple and clean looking (surgical steel), my employer doesn't have an issue with them. I've also got a small tattoo on each of my inner wrists (a little spiral thingie). I've got a few other tattoos but they're hidden.
> 
> When I first started I had long metalhead hair (not a mullet :no and my boss brought me into his office one day and said that he's fine with the long hair, but there might be some jobs that I wouldn't be able to work on with it.
> 
> ...


Nothing worse than a skullet, :blink:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

tkb said:


> Nothing worse than a skullet, :blink:


 
Go to Florida, the number of old men bald on top, what's left is gray and 6 hairs in a pony tail.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

drsparky said:


> You may call it stereotyping but I work call it "observational analysis"


hummm-
Lets try " profiling "


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> hummm-
> Lets try " profiling "


 
And when it is my business on the line, you can call it what you like. Look at the job requirements posted earlier or Disney requirements.

Within limits we can set standards.


----------



## bd06 (Mar 22, 2011)

i recently opened my own business. Im 25 and i have alot of tattoos including sleeves. When i go to a customers house I always wear a long sleeve shirt regardless of the weather because i believe personal appearance is very important. Unfortunately there are a number of poeple in this world who havent caught up with the times and started to accept tattoos.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

bd06 said:


> i recently opened my own business. Im 25 and i have alot of tattoos including sleeves. When i go to a customers house I always wear a long sleeve shirt regardless of the weather because i believe personal appearance is very important. Unfortunately there are a number of poeple in this world who havent caught up with the times and started to accept tattoos.


 In the 70s I had long hair wore a bandanna blue tinted glasses and bell bottoms with sandles and I wondered when employers would "catch up to the times".


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

http://abclocal.go.com/wls/story?section=news/bizarre&id=7693065

Check out this tattoo.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

when I was in my 20's I had long hair and I left a can of pvc glue on a ladder top it came done and covered my head:laughing: When I came out of the barber I had a #1 brush cut and have been wearing it like that for 20 years.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

sparky105 said:


> when I was in my 20's I had long hair and I left a can of pvc glue on a ladder top it came done and covered my head:laughing: When I came out of the barber I had a #1 brush cut and have been wearing it like that for 20 years.


 Show us some before and after pics.........should be fun! 

I have a better one....when I started I had hair....now I have none.:laughing::laughing:


----------

